# Plenty of room for improvement



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

So late last night while trawling though e-bay and Amazon I purchased for next day delivery a Mudder phone clamp to attach phone to tripod and a set of 3 lenses with clip to attach to phone. A quick go as they have just arrived left me with two pinched fingers ( that springs evil) and four pictures.

Fish eye










Macro



















Wondering how I could keep me or camera reflection out of shot I found a timer in the phone menu, damn this download your own instructions lark.

One just on the tripod with timer.










Needs more practice but a decent purchase I think.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Interesting, it looks like you'll do well with the tripod and timer. It doesn't matter what you do or shoot with, there's always a reflection hiding somewhere on a shiny watch. 










This is cropped from a full size shot. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought a set of those clip on lenses, and found them to be quite good, but that was before I found the 'Magnifier' widget on my phone. I've posted about this before, but sure it's worthy of a repeat. If you have a Samsung S5 or later, you should be able to find the Magnifier widget by holding your finger on the home page until it reduces in size and shows the widget button...










Click on this and scroll across until you find the app.










Here, I've moved it onto a home screen for ease of access.

The app allows you to take a pic at normal size, and then by using the slider at the bottom of the screen, enlarge up to 5 times.

This is the set up I use, and you will see that the phone is quite a way from the subject, which helps cut out annoying reflections.










...and here are shots of the image normal size, and x5 (these are photos of a photo)

















...and these are the actual shots...

















...and a couple more...

















If you have a Samsung, give it a go! :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Great pictures there @Roger the Dodger the lenses tbh are a bit of an embugerance as to use them properly I have to take the protective case off the phone. Will see if there is an app on my Huawei. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If the Magnifier app isn't bundled on your phone, you can download it free from the Play Store...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If the Magnifier app isn't bundled on your phone, you can download it free from the Play Store...


 Cheers Roger, have downloaded that and will have a bash later. [IMG alt="hoto:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/photo.gif.498133fde94d8fdfbe6e48958a82e76c.gif[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've never bothered about taking photos until I joined here. So far I've been using my wife's Samsung phone, so I've got a lot to learn. Some good tips here, so I'll need to get learning. (In my case you can teach an old dog new tricks.) Don't know if my sporran can handle the cost though. :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The app is alright but quality wise these lenses will help and, let's be honest, they do a good job for the cheap price of 5$ or so...

Good job using those little tripods though. They're very good for watch photography and improve the photo quality.

Wish my phone wasn't crap... :laugh:


----------

